# Northern Rivers Brew Clubs?



## harrism (12/5/15)

I'm in the Lismore area and looking to join and/or start a home-brew club in the Northern Rivers region. If interested, get in touch! I've kicked off a Facebook page here -- please join and share: https://www.facebook.com/groups/northernriverscraftbrewing/


----------



## shaunous (10/7/15)

Hey mate, we have Brewmasters Grafton and CRABs (Coffs & Regional Amateur Brewers). 

Boys from as far as Yamba, Taree and Kyogle, and everywhere in between. 
PM if you'd like more info.


----------

